# 15 inch rim



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

what tires look like the 13 and 14s ww lowrider tires,I want that look on a 15 inch rim going on a 68 caprice so what sizes can work ?? ..thanks


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

15s won't looks like 13s or 14s. Do you mean you want 15" wire wheels? Here's some: http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails...oductCode=R15X7. Don't know if that's what you want though. *Edit:* Never mind, just saw you want the tires.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 10 2009, 11:51 PM~12970153
> *15s won't looks like 13s or 14s. Do you mean you want 15" wire wheels? Here's some: http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails...oductCode=R15X7. Don't know if that's what you want though. Edit: Never mind, just saw you want the tires.
> 
> 
> ...


 its all good.Like you ride  yes just the tire Iknow 195/60/15 will work??Is there any othere sizes??


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2009, 11:05 PM~12970249
> *its all good.Like you ride  yes just the tire Iknow 195/60/15 will work??Is there any othere sizes??
> *


I don't know if there's really a "lowrider" tire in 15. But if you're going with 15s might as well go with Vogues.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 11 2009, 12:36 AM~12970451
> *I don't know if there's really a "lowrider" tire in 15. But if you're going with 15s might as well go with Vogues.
> *


 no can't do that .Whant to shave the tire so my warranty will be void if i do that  so i need a cheep tires too  here are my og rims :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2009, 11:57 PM~12970534
> *no can't do that .Whant to shave the tire so my warranty will be void if i do that   so i need a cheep tires too   here are my og rims :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


On my rallys, I had 205/70/15 or 215/70/15 there thin enough to look good. In the pic below looks like 225/70/15. See how wide they look.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice og ride..thank for the tire size..any more??


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice ride you have in there. I love the look even it doesn't have the exact size. I've seen some in here and they got great promos too. 
http://www.partstrain.com/presidents_day_sale
Hmm, maybe it can be a great help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sleepyhead_@Feb 11 2009, 02:00 AM~12970834
> *Nice ride you have in there. I love the look even it doesn't have the exact size. I've seen some in here and they got great promos too.
> http://www.partstrain.com/presidents_day_sale
> Hmm, maybe it can be a great help.
> *


THat 70 isnt mine. I Right Click that photo. :biggrin: I had a Black one that look the same.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2009, 10:37 PM~12970002
> *what tires look like  the 13 and 14s  ww lowrider tires,I want that look on a 15 inch rim going on a 68 caprice so what sizes can work ?? ..thanks
> *


Rallys? Go with BF Goodrich Radial TA's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm runnin 15x7 rev. 100 spoke on a 205/50/15


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

195/60/15


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 22 2009, 05:05 PM~13078801
> *Rallys? Go with BF Goodrich Radial TA's
> *


I had those on a 1970 El camino, 15x8 Ralleys with the T/A's 225/60/15....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 22 2009, 06:26 PM~13079023
> *I'm runnin 15x7 rev. 100 spoke on a 205/50/15
> *


with a white wall?205/50/15 okay


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn thoes tires aren't cheap 205/50/15


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

195/60/15 but I dont think you can get a regular whitewall that size unless shaved.

















I've always like to stretch them 205/70/15 on them 15x8's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 23 2009, 08:46 AM~13084425
> *damn thoes tires aren't cheap 205/50/15
> *


Runnin black wall i don't think they make a 50 series in white wall if they did i'd buy it.Oh my boy worked at a tire shop and some guy came in and didn't like the way they rode on his stock S-10.So i bought all 4 for $100 still had the nipples on the side wall under 200 miles on em not bad for Bridgestone.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Check out " Kansas Riders" it's the blue cutlass w/ white 1/2 top.


----------



## NDUTIME70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is my 70. Its on 195/60/15 for now. I be going to 13 in the future


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Slwsmith4106 (Feb 13, 2020)

NDUTIME70 said:


> Here is my 70. Its on 195/60/15 for now. I be going to 13 in the future


What size ww are these??


----------

